# New Holland 477 Haybine



## vortex81 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey everyone, im fairly new hear and im glad to be here!!

I have some issues going on with my 477 ive had it about 2 years now and i mow roughly a 9 to 10 acre field, nothing huge but enough for my four fat beef cows. well last yeari was mowing and all of a sudden the haybine quit turning everything so i got off and looked it over and noticed one of the roller chains had broke and binded up in all the sprockets. (long styory short here i grew up on a farm with my dad and learned everything i know from him, still have ALOT to learn and unfortunetly my best freind and great teacher (my dad) had past away last year due to colon cancer, and now my teacher is gone and im struggling to figure this out on my own) back to the problem dad got it all fixed for me last year and now this year 2 trips around the feild my wobble box broke off from the the haybine and ripped half the wall out with it, anywho got that all repaired and put back together got back down in the field a half of trip around the field i noticed the rollers were squeling like a pig, i shut it down got off and checked and the bottom roller sprocket had came completly off the roller shaft (same one that came off last year and binded everything up) SO i got it back up to the garage, got everything pulled off and looked over (thankfully i caught it before i did any real damage) all i needed was the half moon woodruff key. WELL after 3 tractor and machinery stores later i ended up having to go to Napa (an autoparts store) to finally find my part. Got back to the garagegot the key in put the sprocket back on timmed the rollers and all that good jazz tightened down the 2 set screws on the sprocket fired the tractor up tested it out and everything ran like a top. I was like YESSSSS so got her down in the field and mowing and its running great got one trip around the field and to the end well i stopped the haybine to back up and get linned up for the next row and was ehhhhhhh since i got it shut down ill just check it for the hell of it and low and behold the the sprocket was loose as a goose again, so i got my wrenchs out to tighten the set screws again and i had the one tight and then you fell the wrench just go loose and you all know that feeling when you strip a bolt out i got pissed threw my wrenchs in the tool box and took the haybine to the barn and parked and decided to bale what i had down Havnt even looke at it to see what stripped out yet. But my question is has anyone had this problem and whats the fix for it because obviously the set screws arnt holding the sprocket... at all.....?

SO besides that i wantto finish the rest of my great story cause you all will get a kick out of it and franklly i gotta laugh about it or ill prolly cry lmfao so i get the hay dried enough to bale was going good, well i have a new holland 66 baler if you havnt heard of it look it up... its OLD but it works ya know for the small field i do its great, yeah well the last 2 years ive had this baler its worked flawless no problems at all, now this year i start it up to bale my 4 windrows i got knocked down got one bale out the next bale broke string knotted up in the twine box, so shut the baler down fix the knot get it straigthened out got to fire it back up the pto shaft was spinning but nuttin else on the baler would go NOTHING turns outwear the pto shaft connects to the big wheel on the front of the baler has 2 spring loaded pins that enguage into the wheel when running and when stopped the springs allow the pins to move back as the baler winds down, turns out one pin was completely froze up not even engaging at all and the one pin that DID work decided to freeze up and get stuck inside, so now im trying to free them up to get my baler working again cause a new part is like 140ish bucks and frankly i aint got that atm . SO now im out a haybine and a baler atm still with hay on the ground. Isnt this just fantastic? LOL gotta laugh

So whats all your thought on all this? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The lower sprocket is two piece, a center hub and the gear. If the sprocket spins on the shaft, the center hub wears and can also wear the shaft. If the sprocket is a loose fit on the roll shaft, the set screws will never hold it on the roll. There always is the welder. I normally do not recommend welding the sprocket to the roll, but in all honesty, the 40 year old machine has seen better days.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with old equipment for a small operation if it is used carefully and well maintained. My 461 haybine is even older than the 477.

On the haybine, is there enough length of undamaged shaft next to the sprocket that you could mount a new smaller sprocket or pulley there and weld it to the old one? That way you get a good fit to the shaft without having to weld the sprocket to the shaft. I have welded pulleys and sprockets to shafts but it really is the last resort.

The baler is an easier fix, you just have to get access to the over-running clutch pawls to free them, then oil their pivots. The manual for my IH baler says to oil those pawl pivots occasionally.

Roger


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry about your dad. I just lost my dad over Memorial Day so I am feeling your pain.

My $.02, send that mower down the road. You shouldn't be having that many issues with it and you can find a decent mower for $2500-3000 that won't give you anywhere near the fits.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang vortex...you sure are having it tough. I have a old NH 472 haybine and it works well. If we were closer I would just give it to you. I wish I could help you, but I think bool made a very good suggestion about the sprocket repair. If that will not work for you, go ahead and weld the darn thing. It sounds like it is about ready for the scrap heap anyway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you take the set screws all the way out? My set srews had no point left on them.


----------



## vortex81 (Jun 16, 2018)

mike10 said:


> The lower sprocket is two piece, a center hub and the gear. If the sprocket spins on the shaft, the center hub wears and can also wear the shaft. If the sprocket is a loose fit on the roll shaft, the set screws will never hold it on the roll. There always is the welder. I normally do not recommend welding the sprocket to the roll, but in all honesty, the 40 year old machine has seen better days.


Ya know this is about where im at, at this point, it cant hurt it and if it works to get me through this hay season then great!!



bool said:


> There is nothing wrong with old equipment for a small operation if it is used carefully and well maintained. My 461 haybine is even older than the 477.
> 
> On the haybine, is there enough length of undamaged shaft next to the sprocket that you could mount a new smaller sprocket or pulley there and weld it to the old one? That way you get a good fit to the shaft without having to weld the sprocket to the shaft. I have welded pulleys and sprockets to shafts but it really is the last resort.
> 
> ...


yeah that would be an easy fix but the pawls are in a sealed unit the only way to get to them is to basically cut it in half... other then that i have been soaking them between a mix of Pb blaster and oil since it broke and so far no avail...



Vol said:


> Dang vortex...you sure are having it tough. I have a old NH 472 haybine and it works well. If we were closer I would just give it to you. I wish I could help you, but I think bool made a very good suggestion about the sprocket repair. If that will not work for you, go ahead and weld the darn thing. It sounds like it is about ready for the scrap heap anyway.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I didnt think it was ready for the scrap heap but the more i look into it i am finding more and more wrong with it...



Leeroy said:


> Did you take the set screws all the way out? My set srews had no point left on them.


i took the sprocket off and the set screws were rounded the same shape the shaft was, all else fails WELDDDD ITTTTT bwahahha thats where im at tbh lol

Thanks for all the replys everyone ill get back to you and let ya know how im making out


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You could try drilling a small hole on the opposite side of the pin and take a small punch and drive the pin out of the yoke.


----------

